# Lincoln meet



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't think we have an area rep around Lincoln if we do I apologise but a few of us are meeting at the WAVE opposite the Vulcan at RAF Waddington for bacon, tea and banter, Sunday 9th October 1000 - 1200ish all cars welcome.

There could be a GTR there but not what you would expect....

LN5 9FG Lincoln, Lincolnshire


----------

